# She won't stay home :(



## lesagirlwalton (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi! I'm hoping someone can give me advice on how to keep our Great Pyrenees in the fence. Nikki is three years old and was in foster care due to killing chickens when we took her in. We have three fenced acres (cattle fencing) but she can clear a 5 ft gate with no issues. We have strung barbered wire on top of each place we know she jumps. She just sticks her head in between and keeps going. She is the sweetest dog and we love her already but I'm terrified she will cause an accident if she continues to jump the fence. Any ideas?!?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nikki has a broader sense of her territory than you do. These dogs moved with sheep from plain to mountain. It is her nature to scout the area for danger. Start keeping her inside, as though she was a little lap dog. Outside, find a game to play with her, walk the perimeter with her and praise her when she is five feet from the fence and tell her to &#8220;leave it&#8221; (first teach her leave it) when she goes inside the five feet. Spend time with her.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Try hotwire.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I would put up hotwire instead of barbed wire anyway. Just my opinion.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Tire, works great espec for jumpers-
(works great for chasing chickens too, the tire bumps into their front legs its not nearly so fun to chase things wearing it- our 10month old LGD pup has one on now too, we are intergrating chicks into the flock)


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

You don't say what she is guarding? LGD's especially Pyr's need a job. If she isn't bonded to something or someone to guard, she will go looking for something to guard. 3 acres or 3000 doesn't matter.


----------

